# Lynnhaven Finger Waters Report 07/20/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I got the yak that I wanted. It's loaded and it tracks well.....










I launched about 8:30 am this morning and proceeded to paddle up Pleasure House Point area. : 










Got some Red's on a FishFinder w/ Cut Finger Mullet...










Bite slowed a bit...so I traversed the shoals to Church Point. Man, did they ever love my rig there...I had two two rods going and it was like a Chinese Fire Drill out there. Bait, Cast, ZINGGGGGGG....Bait, Cast, ZINGGGGG.....!!!! Fun stuff. I will say that they were all about 18" but really fun to catch!!!

Here's some pix of the Pups that were hungry:






















































The seem to travel in packs, all the same size...and hungry reel dragger's they are!!!. 

Call me if you want to get on some fish...they're out there.........:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

NICE WORK SKUNK.....I WILL HAVE TO START CALLING YOU..... MR. LYNNHAVEN  ....PEACE OUT.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work Matt glad you got into them on the maiden voyage, that's the right way to break in a new Yak !!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks like you got on a hungry school there. fun stuff.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Good job. Couple of those fish look like they were deep hooked. Next time out get some circle hooks, and you will lessen deep hooking with cut and live bait. We got to preserve those out of slot fish, so they get bigger next year.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*I never get tired*

of pics of a yak all decked out. There's just something special about that look.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad yah got your boat... looks like yah got it broke in real good.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Yep*



ruthless said:


> Good job. Couple of those fish look like they were deep hooked. Next time out get some circle hooks, and you will lessen deep hooking with cut and live bait. We got to preserve those out of slot fish, so they get bigger next year.


All hooks were removed and all fish returned, rip raring to go.....


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

catchin reds is my favorite thing in the world..problem is i only really get to do it when i go down to florida...i have a 21' bowrider...water navigable where you were in a boat this size?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

jhmorgan said:


> catchin reds is my favorite thing in the world..problem is i only really get to do it when i go down to florida...i have a 21' bowrider...water navigable where you were in a boat this size?


YEP, You just gotta get close as possible anchor up and wade in.....Fish'll be waiting....PEACE OUT.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

awesome...i have no problem wadin out...where do you launch?? how far of a ride from dock?...any info appreciated


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Great pics.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Not really..*



jhmorgan said:


> catchin reds is my favorite thing in the world..problem is i only really get to do it when i go down to florida...i have a 21' bowrider...water navigable where you were in a boat this size?


Got about 1 foot of water on the way there. No problem in a Kayak, boat....may be an issue. If you just stuck to the cuts, you could actually get back there, but I wouldn't try it. Call me if you want to fish....:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Fishing*



SkunkApe said:


> Got about 1 foot of water on the way there. No problem in a Kayak, boat....may be an issue. If you just stuck to the cuts, you could actually get back there, but I wouldn't try it. Call me if you want to fish....:fishing: :fishing:


Launch at Crab Creek. 
1.) Head West out of Crab Creek. 
2.) 2nd Cut on the left about 1500 yards up (West) 
3.) Travel about 300 yards up (South) in the cut. 
4.) It'll open up to a large bay.......shallow and full
of fish!!!! 
5.) Fish the West side of the bay.....very deep and fishy back there.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Congratulations on the yak and enjoy.

I noticed that you have some heavy rods on your yak. You should carry at least one light rod on your yak. It would make catching those reds a lot more fun. I don't know how you felt on the yak with the longer rods, especially when baiting and rigging. But I find fishing with shorter and lighter rods a lot more convenient. 

When you catch a big one on a lighter rod, it is a blast. You don't need anything fancy. Heck, I bought a Daiwa freshwater 6 ft. rod bass rod and it is as light and strong as my St. Croix tidemaster.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Got about 1 foot of water on the way there. No problem in a Kayak, boat....may be an issue. If you just stuck to the cuts, you could actually get back there, but I wouldn't try it. Call me if you want to fish....:fishing: :fishing:



skunkape...im actually headin to florida on thursday to go catch reds but id like to get my act together beforehand so if you wanna fish sometime before that let me know


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Been wadefishing the beds back there recently... pullin' up all kinda spotted and speckled critters. Gonna launch the yak from that spot sometime this week... possibly tues. night if the ball and chain lets me.

Gonna do that spot and fish the tennis courts.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

btw is that the Carsisle tech paddle? how do you like it?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> Launch at Crab Creek.
> 1.) Head West out of Crab Creek.
> 2.) 2nd Cut on the left about 1500 yards up (West)
> 3.) Travel about 300 yards up (South) in the cut.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info on the spot, I guess the secret is now out.


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

:beer: Great job, keep up the good work.

:fishing: 

hobiemack52


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Secret*



ruthless said:


> Thanks for the detailed info on the spot, I guess the secret is now out.


There's a lot of water back there. That's just 1 of 100's of holes. Google Earth let the cat out the bag


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

OK if you say so.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Dang Cory stop pickin on the nice guy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I feel yah Cory... sucks when yer hole gets blown up, especially when you've worked hard scouting it and fishing it... now yah get to look forward to fightin' a bunch of yahoos for space  

I do understand yah tryin' to help out though Skunk... was a time where I relied on the knowledge of others and fishing reports to do most of my fishing... I don't mind helpin' out, but I sure as hell don't wanna fish next to a bunch of yahoos castin on top of me  . That spot produces, but like Skunk said... there is PLENTY of other fishy holes back there.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> I feel yah Cory... sucks when yer hole gets blown up, especially when you've worked hard scouting it and fishing it... now yah get to look forward to fightin' a bunch of yahoos for space
> 
> I do understand yah tryin' to help out though Skunk... was a time where I relied on the knowledge of others and fishing reports to do most of my fishing... I don't mind helpin' out, but I sure as hell don't wanna fish next to a bunch of yahoos castin on top of me  . That spot produces, but like Skunk said... there is PLENTY of other fishy holes back there.


Sorry guys didnt mean to create such a whirlwind by askin bout the area...i do appreciatethe info and i also appreciate the sanctity of a fishin spot...i have always held the hot ditch on the elizabeth as dear to my heart and have seen it become wildly overfished in recent years..so once again sorry if i am crampin yalls spot


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

ruthless said:


> Thanks for the detailed info on the spot, I guess the secret is now out.


Yep me and the boys will be heading up ar real soon. YEEE-HAWWWW!

http://mikehawk.files.wordpress.com/2006/10/bush-rove-********.jpg


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

gitttttrdun!


----------

